# hives, diarrhea, vomiting, OH MY!



## nmorrison (Jun 10, 2019)

we have a 5 month old female. one day we noticed bumps on her side and leg, just a few thought maybe bug bites. Continued to get worse more and larger bumps appeared. Vet said hives most likely from a bug bite and told us benadryl twice a day. It helped a little. No new bumps but the old bumps are kind of still there just a little dried out. Then about 3 weeks later more bumps this time both sides and legs with a few on belly. The bumps do not bother her at all, no itching or licking at them. During all of this she has had off and on diarrhea/ soft poops and vomiting always in the middle of the night. The vomiting has been mostly bile until today when it was actual vomit. 

I have read lots of post about allergies and hives but nothing seems to fit her situation exactly. Any Advise? She is going back to the vet in a couple of days.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My first Vizsla did that about 4 times in his life. He would wake me up because he needed to throw up. Then I would see the hives on him. I would give him Benadryl, and within a few hours they would go away. Your sounds a little different, because they also blister.
As a pup, he had to go to the ER, due to a honey bee sting. That's not something that would normally send a dog to the ER. But his whole face got huge, eye swelling shut, then mouth started to swell. Wasps did not affect him as much. No hives, but the place of the sting would stay swollen for a couple of days.
My young dog now shine, is very different. She catches wasps, and guessing gets stung quite often. The only time she ever had any swelling, was on the very first thing.


Each dog can react differently, to something they're allergic to. Without seeing what is happening to your pup, it's going to be very hard to narrow down. Is there anything you can think of, that it comes into contact with only at night.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Don't wait the couple days, go to the vet now.

It sounds like the two problems here might be at the same time, but not necessarily caused by the same thing. They get hives easily if you take them hiking or in the field, usually some contact with a plant or those nasty black flies that torment them. But vomiting? if they get into something, they will vomit, but once it clears it stops. Bile usually indicates a deeper problem, and often some obstruction as they keep puking to try to dislodge it. That can be life threatening.

Cal the vet, give an update, get her in ASAP.


----------



## Jadeandnuala (Apr 27, 2019)

As the owner of a 7m old pup who has been to the vet a huge amount of times for skin issues and hours of research I know a thing or two about hives. Nuala had hives on her legs and “elbows” for 2 months or so (they were reddish/pink, lumpy and appeared in groups) the vet took a sample and looked under the microscope to find fungus on the hair roots). We now wash her with Malaseb 1-2times a week and it improved so much! For the vomiting and diarrhea I recommend only giving her a little bit of water for a few hours, if there’s no vomiting, then allow more water, if there’s still no vomiting, then give a little bit of boiled chicken breast and rice. This solves Nuala’s vomiting and diarrhea every time. Hope it helps!


----------

